# Equipment SAFETY tips: The Router



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Safety in the shop tips for the router.*

What are some tips to work safely on and around a router?

(See all SAFETY TIP GATEWAYS here)


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

The obvious that applies to all tools. Unplug it when doing anything other than cutting something with it.


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Never go between the fence and the bit… with the work piece.

Never go anywhare near the bit with your fingers. duhhh


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't remove too much material with one pass. Light cuts are cleanest and safe.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Hearing & eye protection!
DC is crucial!
Make sure bit is properly seated and tightened in the collet.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*always* 'climb cut' when possible
(the cutting edge of the bit moving *into* the work)

*don't *cut 'down hill' *unless absolutely necessary*
and with control
(when the bit *grabs* the work
and wants to 'walk' it down the work
(it can grab the tool right out of your hand *running*)


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

If something "seems" wrong, there probably "is" something wrong. Stop, unplug and look everything over. In other words, if it doesn't feel right, don't do it.
- JJ


----------



## mainwoodworks (Feb 24, 2011)

Keep the collet clean, the work area clean, and your mind on what you are doing. Listen to the router if it sounds a little different, stop and find out why. Remember the router is one of the fastest spinning tools you will work with and things happen fast.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

No offense to anyone, Im sure it was a typo, but I would not do any cliimb cutting untiil you have a good feel for the router.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Check bits for damage before each use. NEVER alter a bit in any way. I learned that one the hard way. I altered the bearing on a slot cutter and as soon as I turned it on out it came and put a nice divot in my knee. Bent the bit too.
Start shollow with straight cut bits, if you try to start to to deep the stock will slowly pull the bit out of the collect.


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

follow the max rpm instructions written on the bits, or use the diagram from the router manual!
when i was making a dado cut wth a verry wide bit that can't go faster than 10000 rpm i mistakingly increased the speed while it was running and the router started jumping until the bit came loose and jumped out!


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Never pull your router out of your table without turning off the power FIRST! 
Personal experience AND the scars to prove it!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

someone, here, posted once that they had used some cheap router bits and they shattered - very dangerous. "You get what you pay for" applies.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I agree w/everyone that said to take small passes, don't take the whole depth of a cut all at once. 
Don't let your bits get too "gummed-up". a toothbrush, or a soft wire brush will knock off gum, if there is not a large buildup.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Never go between the fence and the bit… with the work piece.*
I do this with out any problems, I just make sure I do *two* things…
Feed it from the opposite way and keep it against the fence with feather boards… 
I've only done this with just straight bits, like a small jointer…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Use wooden clamps[not fingers]to hold small parts on the router table.Take very shallow cots when routing end grain as the bit really wants to grab end grain.Routing end grain on a small piece is really the time to get out your wooden clamps.MY scars remind me daily !


----------



## rogerw (Jan 14, 2011)

don't touch the spinny thing :^)


----------



## mainwoodworks (Feb 24, 2011)

Hay rogerw, That is good advice for all tools, especially routers.


----------

